# Pedalpcb M800



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 18, 2022)

Last pedal built. PedalPCB M800,  Marshall JCM 800 type with full EQ section. It's a little bit tricky to dial in the 6 trim pots inside. Did it by ear. Full, raw sounding Marshall sounds. Wanted the look of a JCM 800 did the graphic like that. All pots runs up to 11.....


----------



## spi (Aug 18, 2022)

Why don't you just make 10 louder, and make 10 be the top number?


----------



## Robert (Aug 18, 2022)

These go to eleven.


----------



## Dan0h (Aug 18, 2022)

The led is sweet.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 18, 2022)

spi said:


> Why don't you just make 10 louder, and make 10 be the top number?


I just like the idea having potentiometers running up to 11.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 19, 2022)

Fender Champs go to 12.


Seriously gooooood looking build. 

Where'd you get the square Fresnel?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 19, 2022)

Robert said:


> These go to eleven.





Feral Feline said:


> Fender Champs go to 12.
> 
> 
> Seriously gooooood looking build.
> ...


Thanks, Banzai Music Germany has Fresnel...


----------



## Passinwind (Aug 19, 2022)

spi said:


> Why don't you just make 10 louder, and make 10 be the top number?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 19, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> View attachment 30929


Because 11 is more than 10 and makes a lot of fun...


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 20, 2022)

Where did you roughly turn the pots to? I have this board waiting for 1/4 in jacks and need a start


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 20, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> Where did you roughly turn the pots to? I have this board waiting for 1/4 in jacks and need a start


Ordered my kit at Musikding Germany. All parts comes with kit. Look at the bill of materials. 








						M800 Overdrive kit, 49,50
					

JCM800 in a box




					www.musikding.de


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 20, 2022)

ye hast misunderstood, the pedal is 95% built, after i get the last piece or 3 for externals I ask for your guidance setting the inner trim  pots


----------



## spi (Aug 20, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> ye hast misunderstood, the pedal is 95% built, after i get the last piece or 3 for externals I ask for your guidance setting the inner trim  pots


Usually for these kind of circuits you set the trimpots so the bias of the jfet drain is around 4.5V, and then fine tune by ear from there.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 20, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> ye hast misunderstood, the pedal is 95% built, after i get the last piece or 3 for externals I ask for your guidance setting the inner trim  pots


Sorry, found a treat in this group, see link below about a PAL800. It's the same circuit. Set all trimmers to 4,5V. Doesn't sound fine to my ears.  I dialed in every 6 trim pots by ear. Started at 12.00 O Clock. After 30 minutes dialing in,  pedal sounds like a real JCM 800 Marshall.
Hope it helps....





						SOLVED - M800 problems..
					

Hi, here we go again..   I finished building this PAL 800, and when I first turned it on I got some intermittent overdrive sound but only responsive when I strummed hard, if I played soft no sound... It almost sounded as if it was gated... Went back to it and now I have 0 sound when on and full...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Nic (Aug 25, 2022)

How do you get graphics so opaque? Paper/Ink ? I have big transparency problems on mine... they look ok on pale enclosures, but really bad on darker ones. Ran out of clear ...


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 25, 2022)

Nic said:


> How do you get graphics so opaque? Paper/Ink ? I have big transparency problems on mine... they look ok on pale enclosures, but really bad on darker ones. Ran out of clear ...
> 
> View attachment 31224


Made a short picture story of one of my pedal graphics....


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Nic (Aug 25, 2022)

Thanks! When you say "2 slides on top of each other"   you mean avery over mirror, or two prints on top of mirror foil ?  

I'm laser printing, it tends to crack and chip.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 26, 2022)

Nic said:


> Thanks! When you say "2 slides on top of each other"   you mean avery over mirror, or two prints on top of mirror foil ?
> 
> I'm laser printing, it tends to crack and chip.


Yes, Avery transparent printed foil over mirrow foil. Works perfectly


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 26, 2022)

Awesome stuff @Manuel Ammon, what mods did you do for your DOD250? Clipping is Si or Ge? What does the tone toggle do?
I've been sitting on a DOD250 board forever, mostly because I can't decide how to build it hahah.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Aug 26, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Awesome stuff @Manuel Ammon, what mods did you do for your DOD250? Clipping is Si or Ge? What does the tone toggle do?
> I've been sitting on a DOD250 board forever, mostly because I can't decide how to build it hahah.


Thanks Michael, 
Clipping switch is, 1 Germanium, 2 Silicon, 3 LED. Tone toggle switch is 3 different modes of treble cut. All mods are in the Aion FX Aphelion kit see link below. 
Phantastic sounding pedal. 








						Aphelion Vintage Distortion
					

Based on the MXR Distortion+ / DOD 250, one of the first drive pedals to use an op-amp.




					aionfx.com


----------

